# ASPT37C14 Air Handler Noise



## bwoodwriter (2 mo ago)

About 3 months ago I noticed that my unit was making a louder than normal humming noise. I checked the squirrel cage, the unit outside, all of that. I then cleaned the entire unit, and I noticed when the filter is out the unit runs silent. We just moved into the house about 6 months ago and didn't change the filter. The previous owners had not changed it and I decided to remove the filter, which was a 20 x 25 x 5 filter MERV 12. I ordered a replacement and put it in, hoping it would work. It didn't. So, the air and heat work fine but the noise is irritating as we didn't have any noise issues until about 3 months ago. Is the 20 x 25 x 5 filter the correct one for the unit? Should I not have that high of a MERV in the unit? I'm very confused because it works so well without a filter.


----------

